# Toupee Style Smoked Ham - What is it???



## haingrid (Dec 20, 2004)

Can anyone tell me this? I bought a whole, bone-out ham that is labelled "Toupee Style Smoked Ham". I am trying to figure out if it is cooked or not, and it doesn't say on the label. 

Anyone?? I need to put this in the oven tomorrow.


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 20, 2004)

haingrid said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me this? I bought a whole, bone-out ham that is labelled "Toupee Style Smoked Ham". I am trying to figure out if it is cooked or not, and it doesn't say on the label.
> 
> Anyone?? I need to put this in the oven tomorrow.



Never hear of it. However most cooked hams are labled fully cooked.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 20, 2004)

The fact that its smoked implies that its cooked.....I did a quick google search for you..not that helpful..but the word smoked I believe is the key to your ? and therefore answer.


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2004)

If I am not mistaken it means "half moon" style. Does it look like a half a football? That is toupie style.


----------

